# [Feature Request] show stats in title bar



## parisj (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a feature that I'd like to request.

I work with realtime 3d graphics and cards and I find myself constantly checking GPU-Z
sensors for the temperature of my GPU because of issues with performance when the cards overheat.

It would be very convenient if you could enable the text of a specific sensor (or two?..e.g. GPU temperature, GPU memory) to display in the app title bar on the task bar. This way it would always be in view, instead of having to go the the GPU-Z window/tab to check it.

Yes, you can set GPU-Z to always show on top of all other windows but having the UI permanently on display obscures a lot of other things on my screen. As such, I tend to task switch to GPU-Z, have a peek, then hide it, then show it, then hide it..100 times a day. I don't have a dual screen setup so can't put it on another screen.

I would use it for temperature mostly, but GPU memory is the other things I
monitor constantly, which would be nice to see at a glance.

Would be nice if this feature made it into a future release.


----------



## parisj (Mar 15, 2012)

This feature was recently added to v0.5.9 which is great.
However, in order for it to work I have to be able to minimise GPU-Z to the task bar which I cannot do
(unless there is a trick to that?) 

Currently minimising GPU-Z puts the app in the system tray where the title (caption) bar is not visible thus the sensor monitoring is not possible.

The original idea was to be able to monitor a specific sensor conveniently 'at-a-glance' with the GPU-Z UI minimised to the task bar so it wasn't taking up space on the screen. Sometimes I need to constantly monitor one sensor discretely (like mem usage or temp) and don't want the whole UI permanently on screen blocking the view of my other apps.

I don't know if there was ever a normal 'minimise' option before the minimise to sys tray existed, but it would be nice if there was. A standard 'minimize to task bar' option would enable the caption bar to be used for more discrete monitoring as described above.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 15, 2012)

any suggestions how this could be solved?


----------



## parisj (Mar 15, 2012)

When I used to program Windows SDK and MFC (back in the days when 64bit was a far away fuzzy dream) I would sometimes use the standard minimise button for the usual minimise action, and a CTRL]+MINIMISE to alternatively minimise the app to the system tray.
In your case - you minimise to the sys-tray by default.

If you have the ability to add another system menu icon next to the minimise that would be quite convenient, but I don't know if you're using standard Windows, C# or an SDK that allows custom system icons easily.

Alternatively, (even easier!) just add an additional <minimise to task bar> option in your existing system menu 
(e.g. under 'Always on Top').

The standard MINIMISE_TO_TASKBAR action/event is always there by default, so shouldn't require any extra work. 
(You have already done the hard work of overriding the standard minimise_to_taskbar event by making the app go straight to the SysTray instead).

Re-activating/reusing the original minimise_to_taskbar event (by assigning it to a menu item, tiny UI button or custom UI icon bitmap) shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## parisj (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a better idea..

Just create an extra button next to the [screenshot] button with an icon that indicates that it mininimises to the taskbar !

Clicking the button (which is already conveniently always in view!) will send the standard MINIMISE event. Voila!


----------

